# Mod 50 or mod 51



## kkubisz (Feb 16, 2010)

63650 duel lead procedure

what should i be using, i have been using 63650   63650-51
but dr. Thinks i could use mod 50


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes  a 50 would be better if this is a bilateral procedure or a 59 or an LT, RT.


----------



## kkubisz (Feb 16, 2010)

I dont believe its a "bilateral" procedure, the description is a single catherer electrode array is inserted....but two are actually inserted, thats the confusion with this question


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 16, 2010)

Ah I am in the airport so I am not able to look up the code, so I guess then I would go with a 59, and if you want the 51 then it would be 59, 51, but my question is 2 are inserted in the same location, then I am not certain you can bill for both, I will have to look at the book when I get to my destination.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Feb 16, 2010)

Per CPT Assistant*s*

*Modifier Use*

Codes 63650, 63655, and 63660 each describe the placement, revision, or removal of only one electrode catheter or electrode plate/paddle. Placement of any additional electrode catheter(s) or plate(s)/paddle(s) should be separately reported by appending the modifier -51 to the appropriate code. 

Codes 63650, 63655, and 63660 each describe the placement, revision, or removal of only one electrode catheter or electrode plate/paddle. Placement of any additional electrode catheter(s) or plate(s)/paddle(s) should be separately reported by appending the modifier -51 to the appropriate code. For example, if two electrode catheters (or two plates/paddles) are placed, 63650-51 (or 63655 and 63655-51) should be reported.


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks now that is cool information!


----------

